
Dick sticks up for Theranos - seesomesense
http://www.bizjournals.com/twincities/news/2016/04/21/dick-kovacevich-sticks-up-for-theranos.html
======
seesomesense
" Dick Kovacevich, who serves as a board member of Theranos, defended the
company and insisted it will survive the investigations, setbacks and
threatened regulatory sanctions The company is a good company and will survive
and will achieve its objectives," he said"

------
minimaxir
This is an _interesting_ use of title editorialization.

